# Your IDEAL Concert program, pick 3 or 4 composers



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

I mean you can not havea concert programed with more than 3composers, 
Think about the resources needed? THe practice involved, The string members finger tips worn blistered at the end of a 4 composer concert
So keep it at 3 composers, namea work if you wish to. 
But try to keep the program under 3 hours.



My ideal concert program
Henze
Pettersson

Elliott Carter


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Leifs - Hekla
Corigliano - Percussion concerto 'Conjurer'

Suk - Asrael symphony


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Leifs - Hekla
> Corigliano - Percussion concerto 'Conjurer'
> 
> Suk - Asrael symphony


Excellent choice. You've got me stumped. I can't think of anything better,


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I kind of like one Mahler did:

Mahler: Symphony no. 4

_Intermission_

Mahler: Symphony no. 4


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll ignore the parameters expressed in the opening thread.

My ideal concert would be the complete Bach Well-Tempered Clavier - never attended one live, and it's my favorite music.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

If the OP refers to the entire works of the three named composers it will be a very long concert. If it refers to one piece from each then I am left feeling that the OP is telling us that their works must be interchangeable and more or less the same.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

well I am not going to get picky, any work from ,,,well any major work that is, from the 3 suits me fine.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Any symphony by Tchaikosvky
Mozart's Requiem
Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh I forgot, which venue do you want your concert at.
I want to hear my 3 composers ,,,in the Vienna Main Hall
HA!. Can you imagine the faces of the Viennese at something like this,

every face such as


all 15 K.

*wifey,,i am feeling sick,,,after this concert,,,can't dine afterwards,,,i want to go home and rest,...*
hehe,

sure ain't your average Brahms is it

Same show next night, no viennese shows up, 
*I want my Brahms back, I want my Beethoven back*.






*after this show, please have the place steam pressured washed, with bleach, patron says to the janitor crew*


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

A night of symphonies:

Mozart 40
Schubert 2
Sibelius 7

This is it course but one concert. There are nearly limitless combinations that would be stimulating. I like the juxtaposition of these three.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Leifs - Hekla
> Corigliano - Percussion concerto 'Conjurer'
> 
> Suk - Asrael symphony


This I really like, but only the first half - do I get any discount on my ticket if I leave at the interval? :lol:

Today, my ideal concert would be:

Hovhaness - Fra Angelico
Henze - Piano Concerto No.2

_interval_

Khachaturian - Symphony No.2


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been dreaming to hear a concert combining the music of Webern and Dutilleux. It could look like this:

Webern: _Five Movements for String Orchestra, Op. 5_
Dutilleux: _Mystère l'instant_
Webern: _Concerto for Nine Instruments, Op. 24_
Dutilleux: _Sur le même accord_ for violin and orchestra

- intermission -

Dutilleux: _Métaboles_
Webern: _Symphony, Op. 21_

Something else that I'd love to hear - and probably will some day - is a concert with nothing but Haydn's music. It would be a dream come true!


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Janspe said:


> I've been dreaming to hear a concert combining the music of Webern and Dutilleux. It could look like this:
> 
> Webern: _Five Movements for String Orchestra, Op. 5_
> Dutilleux: _Mystère l'instant_
> ...


I am looking at Dutilleux no,,,have not purchased the 4 cd set as yet,,,his music is still under review
Thanks'


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

paulbest said:


> I mean you can not havea concert programed with more than 3composers,
> Think about the resources needed? THe practice involved, The string members finger tips worn blistered at the end of a 4 composer concert
> So keep it at 3 composers, namea work if you wish to.
> But try to keep the program under 3 hours.
> ...


That is a list of composers and not works. A concert program is about specific works and each composer wrote more than one. If you want to mention these composers, then mention specific works and bring them to the attention of others. But simply to name them doesn't impress anyone because it's like you can't even remember what you've heard. All these composers wrote in a variety of styles and their works are not interchangeable depending on when they were written in their careers. Even with Pettersson there's a huge difference between his seventh and eighth symphonies. And the descriptions about their works need to be accurate and not just impulsive in the moment.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Missa Solemnis in D .


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> That is a list of composers and not works. A concert program is about specific works and each composer wrote more than one. If you want to mention these composers, then mention specific works and bring them to the attention of others. But simply to name them doesn't impress anyone because it's like you can't even remember what you've heard. All these composers wrote in a variety of styles and their works are not interchangeable depending on when they were written in their careers. Even with Pettersson there's a huge difference between his seventh and eighth symphonies. And the descriptions about their works need to be accurate and not just impulsive in the moment.


Agree, I knew at OP I ought to make mention of a work specific. But honestly I could not come up with a choice. Carter has so many works I would love to hear. 
Henze, too numerous ., Pettersson, which symphony? 
I hear the 5th - 15th as one grand cycle with no breaks,.As one gigantic symphonic cycle. At least this is my personal
experience and may not be any other person's belief.

OK 
Henze 8th
Pettersson 8th (keeps things simple, 8ths) 
Carter Symphony Of 3 Orchestras

Carter opens the program
Intermission
Next Henze,
Intermission
we leave with Pettersson's sounds filling our souls.


----------

